# any intrest 1n g8 gxp?



## popcorn man (Oct 10, 2008)

Since gto lovers are by nature performance enthusiasts i was wondering if theres any intrest in the g8 gxp (which will offer a six speed manuel)


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

G8 = 4dr GTO :willy:


----------



## popcorn man (Oct 10, 2008)

intersting thing is that curb weight is almost the same,but having driven the 360 hp g8 there is no comparison to 05/06 gto in 0 to 60 times,or 0 to 100,ls2 gto is quicker,should be interesting to see performance numbers of 411 hp gxp


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

I like the g8s but i don't know if I can give in to 4 door just yet but it is still a beautiful car.:seeya:


----------



## popcorn man (Oct 10, 2008)

*yeah its got great lines*



REDGTO89 said:


> I like the g8s but i don't know if I can give in to 4 door just yet but it is still a beautiful car.:seeya:


i know how you feel i have a 2006 gto w 10,000 miles and im not sure if i want to make the switch !


----------



## Night (Sep 23, 2008)

No offense, Gene, but I can't see you in a G8. I like the car, but, as long as I've known you, I just can't see it. Keep the goat.


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

If they made it a 2dr and put the ls7 in it here i would think about it! :lol::lol:


----------



## GTOJon (Jan 25, 2005)

I'm trying to convince my mother to get the G8. She doesn't want anything with 4 doors...neither would I but this car is an exception. Very sharp looking car to say the least. She saw one parked today and told me how good it looked, minus the 2 extra doors of course. Hey maybe we're inching closer and closer. I did mention to her about that 2 door concept that may be heading our way from Holden.

She wants either the G8 (2 door when available) or the 2 door Infiniti...whatever it's called.


----------



## MrGame (May 22, 2008)

popcorn man said:


> Since gto lovers are by nature performance enthusiasts i was wondering if theres any intrest in the g8 gxp (which will offer a six speed manuel)


I'm interested :cheers


----------



## Tri-Power (Jan 10, 2008)

you can get a 2 door G8 LOL.
I plan on getting a G8 GXP shortly after I graduate.
4doors, LS3, M6, sounds like a good DD.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

popcorn man said:


> intersting thing is that curb weight is almost the same,but having driven the 360 hp g8 there is no comparison to 05/06 gto in 0 to 60 times,or 0 to 100,ls2 gto is quicker,should be interesting to see performance numbers of 411 hp gxp


G8 GXP comes with the LS3 425hp correct?


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

EEZ GOAT said:


> G8 GXP comes with the LS3 425hp correct?


Test drove the G8. No soul, in my opinion. Too much like an "elegant sedan." I think you would have to seriously modify to get some rumble out of it. Nice but no thanks.


----------



## popcorn man (Oct 10, 2008)

*a little less !*



EEZ GOAT said:


> G8 GXP comes with the LS3 425hp correct?


yes it comes w /ls3 but in g8gxp hp rated 415 hp,i have sold 1 and am going to try to get 6speed (if were not bankrupt) in next allotment.arty:


----------

